# Repo's for AOKP & CM?



## Mace_Bewley (Jun 15, 2011)

I followed Pro Tekk's tutorial of compiling AOKP HERE. Worked great BTW

Now I am wanting to try CM. Will the repo just need to be synced in the same Bin folder, do I need to move it to my AOKP folder and make another??

Thanks in advance


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

Mace_Bewley said:


> I followed Pro Tekk's tutorial of compiling AOKP HERE. Worked great BTW
> 
> Now I am wanting to try CM. Will the repo just need to be synced in the same Bin folder, do I need to move it to my AOKP folder and make another??
> 
> Thanks in advance


No, repo is a google tool. Once you have it, you're good (unless they push out an update, which you should switch to; hasn't happened in a little bit). You just need to setup a different repository for CM's source, but leave repo alone.

P.S. It was a little hard finding the link to the guide you followed since you set "H" in HERE as the link, lol


----------



## Mace_Bewley (Jun 15, 2011)

Ooooops! Didn't even notice!

Thanks for the info!


----------

